# Very light periods - any advice?



## AmberJ (Sep 25, 2016)

I had a very sudden bereavement 10 years ago and ever since then my periods have been extremely light, almost to the point that it's just spotting. I might need only 1 or 2 sanitary pads in a 36hr period and even then they're not full. I do ovulate, have a cycle every month and have experienced two very early miscarriages. 

I gather my situation was caused by an extreme stress response and I understand that fertility hormones convert to stress hormones which is why us ladies struggle to get pregnant when we're stressed, but I'm not stressed now and 10 yrs later I would expect normal periods. My GP can't offer advice, my gynaecologist just said, "That's the way you are now", my fertility doctor couldn't advise, but my endocrinologist said, "It's definitely not normal" but never advised on how to resolve this. Has anyone been in my position and managed to solve this? Does anyone know what tests I might need to do?

I have had acupuncture, reflexology, taken vitamin e, raspberry leaf tea, used castor oil packs.....the list is endless, but nothing makes a difference. I even had a lining of 8.5mm at last USS so where does the blood even go?  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I've just undergone some gruelling ivf and I don't want to do it again if my chances are reduced further by this.


----------



## AmberJ (Sep 25, 2016)

I spoke to my fertility consultant today who feels that I need an endometrial biopsy before continuing any further with ivf. Has anyone had this procedure? If so, could you tell me what it involves, the cost etc? TIA


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Amber
Im not sure whether your clinic is offering the biopsy themselves, but in your situation, with this specific lining issue i would make an appointment with the Coventry Implantation Clinic where you will be seen by either professor Brosens or professor Quenby. 
It costs around £550.
Both are world leading researchers in endometrial function. They will do the biopsy and also be well placed to advise u on this specific issue. 
I say this because there was a lady on FF sometime ago who had this very issue. Lining thickening but reabsorbing and not shedding. 
I know she sought advice from Prof Brosens and he was very helpful. 
Best of luck 
Xx


----------



## AmberJ (Sep 25, 2016)

WOW! Thank you so much. That is a huge help. I will contact them.


----------

